# my birthday blues



## Godsent316 (Sep 9, 2002)

So on Wednesday it was my birthday, and on Thursday I had this party. My mom bought a cake for it, and then didn't buy any other groceries. I thought it would be alright, it didn't have any milk or butter in it. But I didn't think about the fact that if all you eat is cake all day... things get out of whack. My system isn't liking it, and now I'm talking to my boy, serious discussion online, and i have to keep leaving. He doesn't know about my situation. AUGH


----------



## erin5983 (Mar 25, 2003)

That sucks







Nothing like having something happy like a birthday and a birthday cake make you even sicker than you were before, go figure, lol. I hope you start to feel better!!!!!


----------



## Suzannedmb (Mar 9, 2003)

Hey girl. I had no idea it was your birthday this week.







So Happy Birthday!







You must be the big 18? or 19? I'm not sure which. I think you told me once you were already 18? Anywho, why don't you tell your boy about your IBS? You'll feel 10x better once you get it out in the open. Sometimes it's even good to joke about it. The other day, I was looking at a new bikini I wanted for summer and my mom said, "Well if you sit down on the sand it's going to look like you crapped your pants." I just laughed and said, "Well who knows, I probably already will have." Haha!














Trust me, get it out in the open! I know when I get upset or in the middle of a serious conversation it will set me off, but it will make you feel soo much better when your man understands.


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

You would definately feel much better if you told your guy about your IBS. It is one of the first things i tell guys now because its not worth the hassle it causes later.Happy Birthday for Wednesday by the way! I had no idea!I hope your tummy feels better soon.


----------



## Godsent316 (Sep 9, 2002)

Sorry I didn't reply to this sooner! I had 'net difficulties at home and I couldn't remember my password for here at work! Thanks pinky! I saw you actually on my bday! (I had a baby in my arms - babythinkitoverprogram). I'd tell my guy, but I don't think I can yet. We're just not "there" in the relationship. Pinky, if i ever do tell you who it is, you'll understand completely! Anyways, thanks for the birthday greetigns!


----------

